# Good beat writers for the Knicks?



## NBAtweeter (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been working on a site that displays Knicks related tweets and organizes them based on type (i.e. players, writers, bloggers). I have plenty of players and and an okay amount of bloggers, but I'm struggling with finding enough good quality writers.

Do you guys happen to know any good writers I should add? I'm looking for guys that are good at breaking news or getting creditable rumors out. Not looking so much for the guys who like to talk about non-basketball or their personal life.

The only good writers I've found so far are:
@al_lannazzone
@howardbeckNYT
@stevepopper
@alanhahn
@mokehamilton
@fisolaNYDN



The site can be found here if you want to check it out or see how the writers I have work currently: http://www.nbatweeter.com/knicks I'd appreciate any feedback on the site as well.

Any other writers besides the ones I'm using that you guys feels are worth adding?

Thanks again!


----------

